# mini indian fantails



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello I Adam getting a mini Indian fantail and I have some questions I heard that the are good for show....also do they need anything special?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you had pigeons before? all pigeons are pretty much the same, but the show breeds usually do not fly well so a perch not too high for your bird may be good, a mini indian may get around better than their bigger cousins though. so no, there is nothing special beyond fresh water a clean predator proof loft, good pigeon feed and an educated keeper.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

learn how to lace there tails for the shows . I watched some guys lacing there birds tails at the show it did make a big difference . you can look up how to lase the tails on youtube . good luck . you will have fun and learn allot at the shows .


----------



## adrean41 (Jan 6, 2010)

Where can you purchase a pair of mini indian fantails?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

There are several breeders in the Fantail Club, they always seem to have a good turn out at the California shows.


----------



## adrean41 (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in New Orleans, Louisiana. Is there a website I can go on to order a pair?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I will get a couple names for you. Im not sure the have a website.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

adrean41 said:


> I live in New Orleans, Louisiana. Is there a website I can go on to order a pair?


http://mindianfantails.com/


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought a pair of reds from the jr a auction at nationals. I don't really want another breed. Just bought them to help the kids. If any one wants a nice pair they can have them for what I paid for them.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of Pics of the mindians


----------

